

Fraunhofer Institute Shows Security Issues in Major Cloud Storage Services - jermaink
http://www.sit.fraunhofer.de/en/cloudstudy.html

======
jermaink
Remark to the link: The report especially questions, how far major cloud
storage services are recommendable for corporate use.

